# streaming video not for extraction!!!



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Can any of you help with setting up my wifes pc to watch her recorded shows on her laptop? I have a HDVR2 with zipper and a usb nic, does the tivo desktop work with a zippered Tivo? Tivo.com says you need a access key to transfer securely and to install tivo desktop. I can only find old aps like tserver and tytool, which is not for streaming but for converting ty to mpeg. I dont want to extract the video for any other purpose, she just wants to watch her shows without being locked in the back bedroom.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Tivo Desktop isn't supported by a Directivo, zippered or not. But, if you install vserver, which is usually included with either AW's all-in-one utilities or the S2 binaries for mfs-ftp, you can change the line in the tivoweb.cfg file from *tyshowlinks = 0* to *tyshowlinks = 1*, then you can stream videos from the tivo to your pc via tivoweb as long as vserver is running, simply by clicking "view" from the now playing list in tivoweb. It's quite simple, and should work great for what you are looking for.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Da Goon is right on the money, but one more thing you need to do: install tyshow on the PC you want to stream to. It installs the proper codec you need to view .ty files through Windows Media Player.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

David Platt said:


> Da Goon is right on the money, but one more thing you need to do: install tyshow on the PC you want to stream to. It installs the proper codec you need to view .ty files through Windows Media Player.


Sorry. Forgot about that. What he said.


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

I just got this all figured out a couple weeks ago, and it is the best thing I've done with the TiVo thus far! I spend a lot of time at the computer, and now I can watch my recordings as I do so!

I had some difficulty installing the tyshow codecs, and I ended up doing the Java installations manually. It seems that the installer wants a specific version of the Java advanced Imaging, and the newer version that was installing was causing the installation to fail. I downloaded the current version of the JAI and manually installed it, the told setup not to do the Java installations, and all is great!


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

I have vserver in /hacks andstarted its listening on port 8074 and have edited the tivoweb.cfg, I restarted tivoweb and there it is, installed tyshow, rebooted the windows box and they are playing. Now one more thing, how do I start vserver without having to telnet in and start it manually??


Thanks in advance guys, my wife will love this.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

It is in the user interface>Now Playing over on the far right side you should see a link that says view. Click it.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

Da Goon said:


> Tivo Desktop isn't supported by a Directivo, zippered or not. But, if you install vserver, which is usually included with either AW's all-in-one utilities or the S2 binaries for mfs-ftp, you can change the line in the tivoweb.cfg file from *tyshowlinks = 0* to *tyshowlinks = 1*, then you can stream videos from the tivo to your pc via tivoweb as long as vserver is running, simply by clicking "view" from the now playing list in tivoweb. It's quite simple, and should work great for what you are looking for.


can it be used on a zippered DTivo unit? I thought I saw some posts saying that there are problems running both the AW all in one utilities along with the zipper's busybox, is that correct? thanks


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks everyone ITs up and streaming!!! What about starting vserver automaticlly?

I just did this on my zippered HDVR2!!


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

sk33t3r said:


> I have vserver in /hacks andstarted its listening on port 8074 and have edited the tivoweb.cfg, I restarted tivoweb and there it is, installed tyshow, rebooted the windows box and they are playing. Now one more thing, how do I start vserver without having to telnet in and start it manually??
> 
> Thanks in advance guys, my wife will love this.


Delete your hackman.cfg file and reload TWP and you'll have it available to start via hackman, or just add it to your .author file. ie, : */hacks/vserver*


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

done thanks again


----------



## pezlion (Jan 15, 2004)

Da Goon said:


> Delete your hackman.cfg file and reload TWP and you'll have it available to start via hackman, or just add it to your .author file. ie, : */hacks/vserver*


I'm a little new to this. Where should I add this to my .author file, and do i just type "/hacks/vserver"?


----------



## pezlion (Jan 15, 2004)

alright, I've done everything in this thread with no success. I am clearly doing something wrong. When I click on the "view" links in the now showing list, it wants to open up a .asx file, not a .ty file. Any help?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

pezlion said:


> I'm a little new to this. Where should I add this to my .author file, and do i just type "/hacks/vserver"?


Add it at the end of your .author file. Check which folder vserver is actually in (it may be busybox) and make sure it's correct. ie, */busybox/vserver* or */enhancements/vserver* as appropriate.



pezlion said:


> alright, I've done everything in this thread with no success. I am clearly doing something wrong. When I click on the "view" links in the now showing list, it wants to open up a .asx file, not a .ty file. Any help?


Media player will show the file as being an .asx file. Thats normal. Verify that vserver is running by checking hackman. Or type ps at the bash prompt to see what is currently running on your tivo. If its not running, then start it at bash with the same command you entered in your .author file.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Did you install the codecs, my wife started using the media played clasic, and is having no problems at all.


----------



## pezlion (Jan 15, 2004)

I've installed tyshow and everything that goes with it, and I've verified that vserver is running through hackman (and it's starting automatically on reboot). But when I click "view" they still don't want to play in media player. I also tried installing VLC and adding some plugins that I read about elsewhere. No dice with that method either. Like I said, I'm new to this, so I'm sure I'm doing something wrong, just not sure what. Of course I can't get music & photos to work for the life of me either, so maybe I'm helpless.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Are you using any type of software firewall on your computer? Try disabling it and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## pezlion (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah, I've tried the firewall thing...doesn't make a difference. When media player tries to open the .asx file I get a message that the selected file has a scheme not recognized by media player, which I assume means I did something wrong with the codecs. But since all I did was install TyShow, I don't know how to fix that.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Codec installed?? Also check this out http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=330064&highlight=codec or http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=330064&highlight=codec

My wife uses the hell out of the streaming, in windows media player clasic


----------



## pezlion (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah, I registered all of those files already that get downloaded with TyShow. Vserver is started automatically on boot, I've verified that it is running in hackman. I still get the media player scheme message and automatic shut down of the app whenever I click on the view link. 

It's weird cuz .ty files that I have downloaded to my PC won't play in media player either. I don't get any error messages, but it just sits there and says opening media.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Pezlion, I cant offer any other suggestions. Im at a loss.


----------



## rpdre1 (Feb 20, 2005)

pezlion said:


> Yeah, I registered all of those files already that get downloaded with TyShow. Vserver is started automatically on boot, I've verified that it is running in hackman. I still get the media player scheme message and automatic shut down of the app whenever I click on the view link.
> 
> It's weird cuz .ty files that I have downloaded to my PC won't play in media player either. I don't get any error messages, but it just sits there and says opening media.


are you trying to watch encrypted shows? (i.e. shows recorded before you ran tweak.sh)

those won't work (you need to decrypt them... don't ask how here.)

also, you might want to try installing ffdshow
(make sure MPEG-2, MP2, AC3 are checked. they might be checked by default... i don't remember.)


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

While the original question was about streaming to a PC, doesn't look like anyone suggested streaming to another TiVo. It's not as portable as a laptop, but does let you watch in another room.

I've got a zippered, un-subbed HDVR2 in my bedroom connected to the network via a 802.11G bridge and it works fine. I move over anything ( pre or post-zipper ) to that TiVo to watch from either of 2 other "real" TiVos in the living room. I also use it for storage, moving a batch of shows over there to park them to be watched later in the living room by just moving them back.

Considering you can stream music or video to TiVo from a PC also, I'm surprised there aren't people out there buying them as media boxes to use with their PCs even if they don't have a "real" TiVo.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Idearat said:


> Considering you can stream music or video to TiVo from a PC also, I'm surprised there aren't people out there buying them as media boxes to use with their PCs even if they don't have a "real" TiVo.


I have several "real" tivos and several unsubbed tivos as well acting as media servers. A hacked dtivo can provide the best of both worlds.


----------



## FreshToasted (Mar 11, 2005)

What version of TyShow are you guys running? I have found 0.14 but it sounds like there's a 0.15 which I can't locate. 

Thanks.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Heres the link, as I just had to redo the codecs on one of my machines.

Tyshow


----------



## tkgunn (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok a little behind but was able to get this working for SD great; but any HD programing has error about the codec?

Is there some additional codec via tyshow to implement?

Any ideas?

Thanks
TKG


----------



## rrr22777 (Jul 31, 2002)

tkgunn said:


> Ok a little behind but was able to get this working for SD great; but any HD programing has error about the codec?
> 
> Is there some additional codec via tyshow to implement?
> 
> ...


I had the same problem till I installed ffdshow which is mentioned earlier in the thread. One problem - HD video is very choppy on my setup.


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn (Apr 26, 2003)

does anyone know what port I would have to open to stream over the net to my laptop so I can watch on the road?


----------

